# KCubing 2015 November 7th 2015



## biscuit (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm very happy to announce the first competition in Kansas City since 2009, KCubing 2015! There is a 75 competitor limit so sign up sooner than later!


*Date and location*
The competition will be held at the First Baptist Raytown church on November 7th.

*Events*
2x2
3x3 
4x4 
OH
BLD
Pyraminx
Skewb

*Tentative event* 
5x5. 

And I'll save you some time Aussie, unfortunately there will not be 6x6  (But we will still let you come!)

*Comp site/registration*
CubingUSA: http://www.cubingusa.com/KCubing2015/

*WCA page*
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KansasCityCubing2015

*Sponsor/Prizes*
Thank you to TheCubicle.us for sponsoring this comp! The prizes they are supplying us with are as follows.

$25 Gift Card for 3x3 1st place, $15 Gift Card for 3x3 2nd place, $10 Gift Card for 3x3 3rd place, and a $10 Gift Card for 1st place in all other events. 

Special thanks to Shaden Smith for stepping me through organizing my first comp, and coming down to be the delegate.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 11, 2015)

Thak you very much. *hint hint typo*


----------



## biscuit (Sep 11, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Thak you very much. *hint hint typo*



What do you mean?


----------



## KubeRush (Sep 11, 2015)

PLEASE LET THERE BE PYRAMINX FINALS!!!! I WILL GO INSANE IF THERE ISN'T!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 11, 2015)

biscuit said:


> What do you mean?



Where it says the stuff about TheCubicle sponsoring it it says "Thak you" or something


----------



## biscuit (Sep 11, 2015)

KubeRush said:


> PLEASE LET THERE BE PYRAMINX FINALS!!!! I WILL GO INSANE IF THERE ISN'T!!!!!!!!



Sorry, but I had to cut the second round due to time constraints.



JustinTimeCuber said:


> Where it says the stuff about TheCubicle sponsoring it it says "Thak you" or something



I see it now! Thank you for pointing that out


----------



## qaz (Sep 11, 2015)

I should be there! I just started school at KU in Lawrence though, and don't have a car, so if anyone would be willing to give me a ride I'd be forever in your debt. I'd be willing to compensate for gas money too. PM me if you'd be willing to help...



Spoiler: Goals



2x2: sub-3.8
3x3: sub-11
4x4: sub-45
OH: sub-24
BLD: get a mean
skewb: sub-6
pyra: idc
(5x5: sub-1:30)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 11, 2015)

I am 99.9542801% sure that I'm coming. I'll make some goals once I get home from school, and then in 8 weeks I will revise them.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 11, 2015)

Wow, someone organizing after attending just one competition. Impressive! Hope it does well.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 11, 2015)

qaz said:


> I should be there! I just started school at KU in Lawrence though, and don't have a car, so if anyone would be willing to give me a ride I'd be forever in your debt. I'd be willing to compensate for gas money too. PM me if you'd be willing to help...



I would talk to Zach (shadowkiller168) He lives out in Lawrence.


Ninja Storm said:


> Wow, someone organizing after attending just one competition. Impressive! Hope it does well.



So do I  

When ever any one says "Can someone organize a comp at x location" The response is (as it should be) Yes! You! So I did.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 11, 2015)

*cries*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 11, 2015)

ooh goals are fun
these are more like where I want to be at by the competition and are not where I'm at now.
3x3: sub 12 average, sub 10.5 single (maybe 10? ), finals, top 5 (lol idk)
2x2: sub 4 average, sub 3 single, finals, top 8 (reasonable)
4x4: sub 1:08 average, sub 1 single, meh top n-1 where n is number of competitors in 4x4
5x5: have it as an event by not getting lots of 9:59.99 singles on things, don't really care that much but sub 2:30 average would be nice
Pyra: sub 9 average, sub 7 single, meh don't care
Skewb: seriously don't care maybe sub 15 average 
OH: meh sub 45


----------



## Pryge (Sep 12, 2015)

i'll probably go only a 3.5 hour drive


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 13, 2015)

Pryge said:


> i'll probably go only a 3.5 hour drive



you will beat me 
wait nvm new goal: sub-edward


----------



## biscuit (Sep 14, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> you will beat me
> wait nvm new goal: sub-edward



I may just have to make a head to head for you two


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2015)

ooh ooh only 55 days
fun fact 55 is a number
also fun fact I'm gonna get the wr average and single in every event
except for 2-5, pyra, skewb, oh, and bld though 
but yeah this will be fun I can't wait


biscuit said:


> I may just have to make a head to head for you two



edit: please do I want to beat him head to head for at least one of my solves
it will fulfill my life goal
edit 2: uhh pryge what would you project your 3x3 avg to be by the competition? Just wondering... 
edit 3: I registered but I can't pay yet because I just bought a whole bunch of guanlongs and stuff from thecubicle
edit 4: I passed 500 posts and didn't notice someone remind me when I'm near 1000
edit 5: Can I please be king of edits?


----------



## biscuit (Sep 14, 2015)

Couple of things. First, if you have signed up but have not paid, your registration is not complete so please try to pay sooner than later. Second, I need the money for the venue by the 7th of October at the latest. We are about half way to that point. So if you are planning on coming but have not signed up yet, I would appreciate if you would sign up sooner than later.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Couple of things. First, if you have signed up but have not paid, your registration is not complete so please try to pay sooner than later. Second, I need the money for the venue by the 7th of October at the latest. We are about half way to that point. So if you are planning on coming but have not signed up yet, I would appreciate if you would sign up sooner than later.


I will do dat
btw can we have potato as an unofficial event?


----------



## KubeRush (Sep 14, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Sorry, but I had to cut the second round due to time constraints.



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biscuit (Sep 14, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I will do dat
> btw can we have potato as an unofficial event?



If you supply the timers sure! Other wise we really don't have time in the schedule... Even for such an awesome event as Potato.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2015)

yeah I practice potato quite a bit so I kinda want to do it at a comp... even if it isn't an official WCA event.
I average around P:OT.ATO


----------



## biscuit (Sep 14, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yeah I practice potato quite a bit so I kinda want to do it at a comp... even if it isn't an official WCA event.
> I average around P:OT.ATO



Wow! That's pretty good!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Wow! That's pretty good!



ty do you think I would win if we did it?


----------



## biscuit (Sep 14, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ty do you think I would win if we did it?



You would beat me, that's for sure. I average MA:SHEDOT:A:TO:A:ND:GRA:VY... Not that great.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2015)

biscuit said:


> You would beat me, that's for sure. I average MA:SHEDOT:A:TO:A:ND:GRA:VY... Not that great.



that's alright though I hear that chris olson averages SLOWOTATO:AND:ALSO:MASHED:AND:WITH:SLOW.GRAVY lolslow


----------



## biscuit (Sep 14, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> that's alright though I hear that chris olson averages SLOWOTATO:AND:ALSO:MASHED:AND:WITH:SLOW.GRAVY lolslow



Wow! He must not practice Potato much.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 14, 2015)

countdowns are cool
http://goo.gl/prXnYz


----------



## KubeRush (Sep 15, 2015)

I just registered. Does it say I did because I have no idea if it worked because I didn't pay yet?...???? (derp) So... how can I get back to where I registered since I have not payed yet? 

CONFUZULATION


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 15, 2015)

KubeRush said:


> I just registered. Does it say I did because I have no idea if it worked because I didn't pay yet?...???? (derp) So... how can I get back to where I registered since I have not payed yet?
> 
> CONFUZULATION



whatever email you put should get a link sent to it


----------



## biscuit (Sep 15, 2015)

KubeRush said:


> I just registered. Does it say I did because I have no idea if it worked because I didn't pay yet?...???? (derp) So... how can I get back to where I registered since I have not payed yet?
> 
> CONFUZULATION



You are Chloe right? If so then you are registered but still need to pay. You should have received an email with a link to pay. Check your spam folder.


----------



## KubeRush (Sep 15, 2015)

biscuit said:


> You are Chloe right? If so then you are registered but still need to pay. You should have received an email with a link to pay. Check your spam folder.



Thanks


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah, if I don't improve ridiculously slowly I should get a sub 12 average 
Sub-12... smells like top 5. I want to be top 5.


----------



## KubeRush (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## biscuit (Sep 17, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Yeah, if I don't improve ridiculously slowly I should get a sub 12 average
> Sub-12... smells like top 5. I want to be top 5.



Depends how many people Shaden brings down from Minnesota


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Depends how many people Shaden brings down from Minnesota



yeah but that makes me wonder: Why are a lot of the good cubers in Minnesota?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Sep 17, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yeah but that makes me wonder: Why are a lot of the good cubers in Minnesota?



Because we have an older cubing base. Competitions started regularly back in 2007 so we have had time to get faster. 

Also we are competitive with each other. :3


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Because we have an older cubing base. Competitions started regularly back in 2007 so we have had time to get faster.
> 
> Also we are competitive with each other. :3



I wish I started cubing in 2007... only 2012 
I could be faster now though because I took a long break after my first comp and just played Minecraft, and then got back into it the next June. At that point my average had gone back to 45 seconds when I barely did it at all. I got to almost sub 20 by my second comp though.


----------



## KubeRush (Sep 17, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I wish I started cubing in 2007... only 2012
> I could be faster now though because I took a long break after my first comp and just played Minecraft, and then got back into it the next June. At that point my average had gone back to 45 seconds when I barely did it at all. I got to almost sub 20 by my second comp though.



Lol. Just played Minecraft. Why didn't you do both?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

KubeRush said:


> Lol. Just played Minecraft. Why didn't you do both?



Minecraft is addictive lol
At first I built cubes though 

When I started cubing again, I still played MC but not as much. The first 2 weeks of 6th grade I pretty much just cubed, and then was Indiana 2014, and after that I balanced cubing and MC again, still maintaining my server but also practicing for LO2014, and then a week after that Zach said that there would be another one so I pretty much quit, and once in a while played on my server, but not that much, and around this May I quit pretty much entirely, stopped paying for my server, and only play on occasion.


----------



## KubeRush (Sep 17, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Minecraft is addictive lol
> At first I built cubes though
> 
> When I started cubing again, I still played MC but not as much. The first 2 weeks of 6th grade I pretty much just cubed, and then was Indiana 2014, and after that I balanced cubing and MC again, still maintaining my server but also practicing for LO2014, and then a week after that Zach said that there would be another one so I pretty much quit, and once in a while played on my server, but not that much, and around this May I quit pretty much entirely, stopped paying for my server, and only play on occasion.



Well... MOYU!!!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

KubeRush said:


> Well... MOYU!!!



very true


----------



## KubeRush (Sep 17, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> very true



I am going to practice tree by tree now, so come on the chat if you can/want to.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 24, 2015)

must rearrange goals
<: less than
≤: less than or exactly
FNL: in final round
ALL: in every round
ONE: in one round


Spoiler: Realistic




*Event**3x3**4x4**5x5**2x2**Pyra**Skewb**OH**Avg (<)(FNL)*121:102:30491448*Sing (<)(ONE)*101:052:203.281242*Worst (<)(ALL)*141:202:355.1112054*Place (≤)(FNL)*612127102018






Spoiler: Amazing




*Event**3x3**4x4**5x5**2x2**Pyra**Skewb**OH**Avg (<)(FNL)*11.51:052:203.581345*Sing (<)(ONE)*9.51:002:05371040*Worst (<)(ALL)*13.21:152:284.5101650*Place (≤)(FNL)*488461210


----------



## biscuit (Sep 24, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> must rearrange goals
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Realistic
> ...



IMO the times and places don't really match up.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 24, 2015)

biscuit said:


> IMO the times and places don't really match up.



depends on how many people come


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 26, 2015)

alright 6 weeks
these will be [literally lol] the longest 6 weeks all year
I'm gonna add worst time to my goals and also what the goals mean


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 27, 2015)

Goals:

2x2: Sub 6 average, sub 5 single
3x3: Sub 16.00 average and make it to finals
4x4: Sub 1:00 average and sub 55 single
BLD: One success at least
OH: Sub 40 average
Pyra: Lol, sub 13


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2015)

Chris is going down. (ง •̀_•́)ง(ง •̀_•́)ง(ง •̀_•́)ง


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidWoner said:


> Chris is going down. (ง •̀_•́)ง(ง •̀_•́)ง(ง •̀_•́)ง



I'm gonna beat him (lolno)


----------



## biscuit (Sep 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm gonna beat him (lolno)



DO IT! JUST DO IT!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 29, 2015)

biscuit said:


> DO IT! JUST DO IT!



lol maybe if he gets like an 18 and a DNF in the finals then I will 
Heck I'll probably get sub 12 average so maybe even if he just does super bad lol


----------



## biscuit (Sep 29, 2015)

Just reminding everyone again, your registration is not complete till you pay. There are like 8 people who have not payed yet.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 29, 2015)

DavidWoner said:


> Chris is going down. (ง •̀_•́)ง(ง •̀_•́)ง(ง •̀_•́)ง



Chris is gonna get sub 9 average in finals. 8.71.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Chris is gonna get sub 9 average in finals. 8.71.



then I will get an NAR


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> then I will get an NAR



gl with getting a sub your pb single ao 5


----------



## biscuit (Sep 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Chris is gonna get sub 9 average in finals. 8.71.



Let's hope he doesn't fail... Again.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 29, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> gl with getting a sub your pb single ao 5


oh it won't be that hard...
All I need is to break my PB several times in a row... not too bad


----------



## biscuit (Oct 3, 2015)

One month till registration closes! We currently have 34 people signed up and paid, just under half of the 75 competitor cap. We have 44 competitors signed up including those who have not paid, putting us well over half if everyone pays that is signed up. With the comp getting closer, people will start signing up faster filling up space even faster. So sign up if you would like to come!


----------



## biscuit (Oct 6, 2015)

Were up to 41 so your chances are going down. One "good" thing for you though, is that Chris will no longer be coming down, so your don't have him to worry about!


----------



## qaz (Oct 6, 2015)

DavidWoner said:


> Chris is going down. (ง •̀_•́)ง(ง •̀_•́)ง(ง •̀_•́)ง





biscuit said:


> Were up to 41 so your chances are going down. One "good" thing for you though, is that Chris will no longer be coming down, so your don't have him to worry about!


David must have scared him off


----------



## biscuit (Oct 6, 2015)

qaz said:


> David must have scared him off



Probably  Hey, on the bright side, I have one less person I need to house!... I also have one less capable staffer... And a good competitor. Dang it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 6, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Were up to 41 so your chances are going down. One "good" thing for you though, is that Chris will no longer be coming down, so your don't have him to worry about!



Why is your whole competition experience based on how well you place? If you're so concerned with results, try to beat your own PBs. I would rather have chris show up at my next comp even if it meant I would have a lower chance of ranking well. He seems like such a nice guy and can give so much advice on cubing and videography.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 6, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Why is your whole competition experience based on how well you place? If you're so concerned with results, try to beat your own PBs. I would rather have chris show up at my next comp even if it meant I would have a lower chance of ranking well. He seems like such a nice guy and can give so much advice on cubing and videography.



I was making a joke. Chris was someone I was very excited to have him come down.


----------



## qaz (Oct 6, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Probably  Hey, on the bright side, I have one less person I need to house!... I also have one less capable staffer... And a good competitor. Dang it.



I'd be glad to help staff if you need anymore people, as long as I can find a ride down there I haven't paid yet since I haven't verified with anyone but otherwise I'm 100% coming.


----------



## Cale S (Oct 7, 2015)

ok I'm going so goals:

2x2: maybe sub-4 average but I don't care
3x3: low or sub 13 pb average, make finals?
4x4: sub-55 average and pb single
3BLD: win and get sub-50 mean
Pyraminx: low to mid 7 average
Skewb: sub-3.8 average, win
OH: sub-40 average loool
(5x5): sub-1:45 average


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 7, 2015)

Goals:

2x2: WR single, sub 0.58 average
3x3: sub 2 single, sub 2.5 average
4x4: sub 10 single, sub 12 average
5x5: sub 20 single, sub 25 average
Pyra: sub 0.8 single, sub 1 average
Skewb: sub 0.5 single, sub 0.8 average
BLD: sub 5 single, sub 8 mean
OH: sub 3 single, sub 5 average

Totally realistic 

Also: 1 month left! ooooh better practice or else I will sub 12 fail D: (on 4x4, totally not 3x3 wut)
Edit: not quite down to one month, stupid DST lol


----------



## biscuit (Oct 7, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Goals:
> 
> 2x2: WR single, sub 0.58 average
> 3x3: sub 2 single, sub 2.5 average
> ...



Yeah... Good luck!... You'll need it.

Sure, lets do goals too.

2x2: sub 5 single and sub 6 average? Please?
3x3: sub 18.5 single and sub 20 avg. Mostly sub 20 average though. Could happen... Or I might get attacked by butterflies and get a sup 22 average.
4x4: sub soft cut off single and (if I get the first goal) sub 1:35 average.
5x5: be ahead of schedule enough to hold it.
skoob: Wait... I don't have a skewb.
BLD: I can haz success? Totally unrealistic as I have not even gotten a success yet. Really, really close though. Multiple edges only, and corners only successes. I need to practice it more.
OH: Ideally sub 30 single, more realistically, sub 32 single and sub 40 average.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 8, 2015)

What will your lower bound for number of people in the finals of 2 and 3 be, assuming you aren't super behind schedule of course?
I don't care that much I'm just wondering


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 8, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> What will your lower bound for number of people in the finals of 2 and 3 be, assuming you aren't super behind schedule of course?
> I don't care that much I'm just wondering



with a 2.xx ao5 u should be a shoe in for finals, no worries =)


----------



## biscuit (Oct 8, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> What will your lower bound for number of people in the finals of 2 and 3 be, assuming you aren't super behind schedule of course?
> I don't care that much I'm just wondering



I'm thinking top 10, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## Cubewarrior (Oct 8, 2015)

The only goals I have are to beat Kennan in 2x2, kick Sam out of 3x3 podium, and take back 3x3 state record single because apparently Evan actually lives in KS now and it's 9.16. Should all be cake, as long as I put my LanLan from 2011 on Kennan's scorecard while he's distracted.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 8, 2015)

Cubewarrior said:


> The only goals I have are to beat Kennan in 2x2, kick Sam out of 3x3 podium, and take back 3x3 state record single because apparently Evan actually lives in KS now and it's 9.16. Should all be cake, as long as I put my LanLan from 2011 on Kennan's scorecard while he's distracted.



Good luck!... These are possible though. Unlike Justin's goals.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 8, 2015)

Kenners is going down now I guess??? (ง •́~•̀)ง(ง •́~•̀)ง(ง •́~•̀)ง



I'm scared


----------



## KubeRush (Oct 10, 2015)

Sooooo..... This has nothing to do with the comp except for if anyone likes my sticker mod ideas, because I would sell it to someone who likes it. So if anyone would be interested in buying a/some sticker mods then just tell me and I will let you know if I will be able to make them in time for the comp. 



KubeRush said:


> Sooooo..... This has nothing to do with the comp except for if anyone likes my sticker mod ideas, because I would sell it to someone who likes it. So if anyone would be interested in buying a/some sticker mods then just tell me and I will let you know if I will be able to make them in time for the comp.



And I will also post either a picture or video of my ideas if anyone is interested.


----------



## kcl (Oct 10, 2015)

DavidWoner said:


> Kenners is going down now I guess??? (ง •́~•̀)ง(ง •́~•̀)ง(ง •́~•̀)ง
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared



Oh it's on. 

Justin: I don't mean to be rude, but please for the love of all things good quit talking about finals. It's just a local comp. You're reasonably fast. Is that what you want to hear? You'll make it easily, now quit worrying about it.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 10, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> Oh it's on.
> 
> Justin: I don't mean to be rude, but please for the love of all things good quit talking about finals. It's just a local comp. You're reasonably fast. Is that what you want to hear? You'll make it easily, now quit worrying about it.



I swear if you dont get sub 8 I will quit cubing


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 10, 2015)

DavidWoner said:


> Kenners is going down now I guess??? (ง •́~•̀)ง(ง •́~•̀)ง(ง •́~•̀)ง
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared



I was so scared to lose to you I decided to go to a comp in Las Vegas instead.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 10, 2015)

Must have been so scared that he would make up 3 seconds on his last comp.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I swear if you dont get sub 8 I will quit cubing



I don't know about Kennan but I will get every solve sub 8... (8 in this alternate universe meaning 14 or 15)
so yay 4 weeks the hype is real
Also, in case you haven't seen it before, I made a countdown!  http://goo.gl/prXnYz
The reason I'm kinda anxious to make the finals is that I have been close 3 times (if you count Lawrence Spring) and I'm tired of barely not making it. I'll probably make it this time though


----------



## KubeRush (Oct 10, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I don't know about Kennan but I will get every solve sub 8... (8 in this alternate universe meaning 14 or 15)
> so yay 4 weeks the hype is real
> Also, in case you haven't seen it before, I made a countdown!  http://goo.gl/prXnYz
> The reason I'm kinda anxious to make the finals is that I have been close 3 times (if you count Lawrence Spring) and I'm tired of barely not making it. I'll probably make it this time though



I bet you will be 1 away from podium like DGCubes is in pyraminx.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 10, 2015)

KubeRush said:


> I bet you will be 1 away from podium like DGCubes is in pyraminx.



I doubt it 
I'm thinking more like 6th if I'm lucky or 10th if I'm unlucky


----------



## Cubewarrior (Oct 11, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> I was so scared to lose to you I decided to go to a comp in Las Vegas instead.


I'm pretty sure this is the purpose of iwca.jp, so you can still try our scrambles and lose to Kennan wherever you please 
Also Justin, ao50 isn't sufficient for determining your global average. Not quite. But congrats on that 12.8 milestone anyway.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 11, 2015)

Cubewarrior said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the purpose of iwca.jp, so you can still try our scrambles and lose to Kennan wherever you please
> Also Justin, ao50 isn't sufficient for determining your global average. Not quite. But congrats on that 12.8 milestone anyway.



I still consider myself sub 12.8, I just can't solve well for more than like 25 solves and after that I usually ruin my average.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 11, 2015)

Only 5 slots left, so if you have not signed up, or have not paid, you need to right away. If you have signed up, but can no longer make it, please email/message me, so that others can come.


----------



## kcl (Oct 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I swear if you dont get sub 8 I will quit cubing



Given my competition track record I would strongly advise you against that. If the average is going to be dependent on the last solve I almost guarantee you it won't happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 12, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> Given my competition track record I would strongly advise you against that. If the average is going to be dependent on the last solve I almost guarantee you it won't happen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



shut up and just... DO IT!!!! yesterday you said tomorrow and tomorrow is today so dont let your dreams be dreams let them be memes and just DO IT!!!

make it not dependent on the last solve and get a counting 6


----------



## KubeRush (Oct 12, 2015)

KubeRush said:


> Sooooo..... This has nothing to do with the comp except for if anyone likes my sticker mod ideas, because I would sell it to someone who likes it. So if anyone would be interested in buying a/some sticker mods then just tell me and I will let you know if I will be able to make them in time for the comp.
> 
> 
> 
> And I will also post either a picture or video of my ideas if anyone is interested.



I guess not. Whateverrrrrrr.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 12, 2015)

KubeRush said:


> I guess not. Whateverrrrrrr.



how do you pronounce that? lol


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 12, 2015)

Registration is now closed, 75 people are signed up


Spoiler



haha I beat you to it biscuit


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 12, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Registration is now closed, 75 people are signed up
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Dang, you beat me too! See all you guys there!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 12, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Dang, you beat me too! See all you guys there!



Daylight savings is annoying, it makes there be one extra hour that I've gotta wait D:
This is gonna be fun. First comp since Spring


----------



## biscuit (Oct 13, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Registration is now closed, 75 people are signed up
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Pshh! That won't stop me!

We have now reached full capacity, and so registration is now closed!

REMEMBER: If you are unable to make it, please notify me so that I can remove you and allow others to take your spot.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2015)

PLEASE HAVE 17 ROUNDS OF FEET SOLVING!!!!!
Alright, seriously, someone invent a time machine so that this can happen sooner the wait is too much D:


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 13, 2015)

holy crap justin ctfd or else you're gonna get nervous and not make finals


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> holy crap justin ctfd or else you're gonna get nervous and not make finals



Okay, I guess I can wait 25 days but it's hard


----------



## biscuit (Oct 13, 2015)

Here I am stressing out about making sure I have everything covered, and not messing up anything, and you're over there like, "Make it happen already?!?!?!?" But actually, how much pizza should I get... This has actually been the question that makes me want to rip out my hair the most.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Here I am stressing out about making sure I have everything covered, and not messing up anything, and you're over there like, "Make it happen already?!?!?!?" But actually, how much pizza should I get... This has actually been the question that makes me want to rip out my hair the most.



get at least 4 pizzas I will be hungry :O
You should probably get enough for around 100 slices, about a third of people go get lunch from somewhere and then the rest have enough for 2 slices each... maybe 120 to be safe (And hey, 120 is a multiple of 6, 8, 10, and 12, so there are lots of different sizes of slices possible, but that is just my mathy side showing)
Okay, this is why I don't really want to organize. Too much stuff to think about.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 13, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> get at least 4 pizzas I will be hungry :O
> You should probably get enough for around 100 slices, about a third of people go get lunch from somewhere and then the rest have enough for 2 slices each... maybe 120 to be safe (And hey, 120 is a multiple of 6, 8, 10, and 12, so there are lots of different sizes of slices possible, but that is just my mathy side showing)
> Okay, this is why I don't really want to organize. Too much stuff to think about.



I actually talked to the Catering service at the venue today, 13 pizzas is what I think I will be getting. The organization has not actually been that bad. There is a lot yes, but if you start far enough out, you don't have to do a ton at a time. Having a good delegate who is able, willing and fast to answer questions like Shaden helps too.


----------



## Gbpjosh (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey guys I will be trading an aolong v2 out of the box for a new tanglong if any body is interested


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 24, 2015)

ooh only 2 weeks now
So people know who I am: I will be wearing a shirt, I will be the guy with the face, and I'm not taller than 7 feet. Should help, or do you need more specifics?



Spoiler



Seriously, we should have some sort of thing for people on the forums, like name tags or giant poster-size signs that we bring and put next to us while we are doing our official solves...


----------



## biscuit (Oct 24, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ooh only 2 weeks now
> So people know who I am: I will be wearing a shirt, I will be the guy with the face, and I'm not taller than 7 feet. Should help, or do you need more specifics?
> 
> 
> ...



Bring a card of your own!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 24, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Bring a card of your own!



I will do that, I was just making a general suggestion for everyone


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 24, 2015)

I will be over 6'4" tall, and wearing a T Shirt and jeans haha.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 24, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> I will be over 6'4" tall, and wearing a T Shirt and jeans haha.



Don't worry Quinton, your hard to miss. I was glad of that at Lawrence


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 28, 2015)

Only ten days left!
"aihsdafiuhewuiagfusdaASDUFAHGSUIEGABKJSDBFKAJSEHFJL!!!!!" -me, on KCubing 2015 being 10 days away


----------



## biscuit (Oct 28, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Only ten days left!
> "aihsdafiuhewuiagfusdaASDUFAHGSUIEGABKJSDBFKAJSEHFJL!!!!!" -me, on KCubing 2015 being 10 days away



Don't remind me... Or maybe do. Arg. I'm so stressed out.


----------



## qaz (Oct 29, 2015)

Unfortunately something came up and I can't make it to this competition anymore, which I'm really not happy about, but there's nothing I can do. You can take me off the registration list.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 29, 2015)

qaz said:


> Unfortunately something came up and I can't make it to this competition anymore, which I'm really not happy about, but there's nothing I can do. You can take me off the registration list.




Darn, hopefully see you next comp!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 30, 2015)

qaz said:


> Unfortunately something came up and I can't make it to this competition anymore, which I'm really not happy about, but there's nothing I can do. You can take me off the registration list.



Well, sorry you can't come, but it does bump me up a place on the sheet thing...  (No one has to listen to me worry about not making the finals)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 2, 2015)

A few questions about the venue:
1) Will there be WiFi? (free wifi of course)
2) They don't have some dumb policy that we can't sell/trade puzzles do they?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 2, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> A few questions about the venue:
> 1) Will there be WiFi? (free wifi of course)
> 2) They don't have some dumb policy that we can't sell/trade puzzles do they?



I'm pretty sure they have wifi, and yes you can sell and trade.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 4, 2015)

I'll be selling these:
SS 6x6: $14
SS 5x5: $6
SS 4x4: $5
YJ Guanlong (x2 white, x2 black): $2 each
LanLan Void Cube: $4
LanLan 3x3 (modded, albeit somewhat badly): $3
Dayan Zhanchi 50mm: $7
Dayan Zhanchi stickerless: $7
LanLan 2x2: $2
They are all at most* 60% of the price at TheCubicle.
*Only for items sold at TheCubicle, of course


----------



## KubeRush (Nov 4, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'll be selling these:
> SS 6x6: $14
> SS 5x5: $6
> SS 4x4: $5
> ...



oooooooooo. I'll buy some for free.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 4, 2015)

KubeRush said:


> oooooooooo. I'll buy some for free.



lol quit it


----------



## biscuit (Nov 4, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol quit it



Why? He can dream right? ;p


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 5, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> must rearrange goals
> <: less than
> ≤: less than or exactly
> FNL: in final round
> ...



a. Update goals
b. Make them not look dumb

So here is the format:
Event: Average (strictly less than, in final) / Single (strictly less than, in any round) / Worst (strictly less than, over all rounds) / Place (less than or exactly, in final)

Realistic:
3x3: 12.5 / 11 / 15 / 8
2x2: 4 / 3.39 / 5.5 / 8
4x4: 70 / 65 / 75 / 12
5x5: 150 / 145 / 155 / 12
Pyra: 9 / 8 / 10.5 / 10
Skewb: 15 / 13 / 17 / 18
OH: 47 / 42 / 52 / 20

Good enough that I don't hate myself afterwards:
3x3: 13.5 / 11.9 / 17 / 10
2x2: 4.5 / 3.8 / 6 / 10
4x4: 75 / 70 / 85 / 18
5x5: 155 / 150 / 165 / 18
Pyra: 2015YUSE01.kcubing2015.pyraminx.r1.average / 9 / 12 / 15
Skewb: 16 / 14 / 18 / 25
OH: 50 / 45 / 60 / 25

Amazingly amazing:
3x3: 12 / 10 / 14 / 6
2x2: 3.5 / 3 / 4.8 / 6
4x4: 69 / 60 / 72 / 10
5x5: 145 / 140 / 150 / 10
Pyra: 8 / 7 / 9.5 / 8
Skewb: 14 / 12 / 16 / 15
OH: 45 / 40 / 50 / 18

also can you post the heats?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 5, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> also can you post the heats?



As in what round every one is in, or how many advance?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 5, 2015)

biscuit said:


> As in what round every one is in, or how many advance?



Which heat everyone is in- I'm just curious


----------



## biscuit (Nov 5, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Which heat everyone is in- I'm just curious



I'm working on that right now, using my new add-on I wrote.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 5, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I'm working on that right now, using my new add-on I wrote.



yeah I saw that, that was why I was wondering 

edit: Can I be in the same pyra heat as Chloe? She is going to try to beat me and it will be intense...


----------



## Gbpjosh (Nov 6, 2015)

*Trading*

Hey guys I will be trading a yulong, a helicopter cube, a Dino cube, and
A wit two v1. I will trade any one of them for a tanglong.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey Biscuit can you take me off of the 3BLD please? I used to be pretty good at BLD, but I haven't done it in forever so when I tried it a couple days ago I failed miserably. I haven't had time to relearn the algs and practice memo this week.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 7, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hey Biscuit can you take me off of the 3BLD please? I used to be pretty good at BLD, but I haven't done it in forever so when I tried it a couple days ago I failed miserably. I haven't had time to relearn the algs and practice memo this week.



I've already printed and sorted heats, so you can just not submit your puzzle for scrambling if you don't want to. You should try though! I've only ever gotten one success, but I'm doing it.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok. I'll go for it then! Also do you have a blindfold that I could borrow?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 7, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Ok. I'll go for it then! Also do you have a blindfold that I could borrow?



I don't actually have a blind fold. I've just been practicing by closing my eyes. I'm hoping that Shaden has a couple extras. I'll ask him.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 7, 2015)

Shaden ways he doesn't have any extra. Does any one have one I could borrow as well?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm in Kansas City now, this is very hype :O

Did anyone else notice that there is an Adam Green and an Adam Greene? When I saw that I was like wtfreally!?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 7, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I'm in Kansas City now, this is very hype :O
> 
> Did anyone else notice that there is an Adam Green and an Adam Greene? When I saw that I was like wtfreally!?



And I Groaned.... They were spelled differently, so I was wondering if they were the same person, but they messed up there first time, but it wasn't.... 

Also, yes. Very hype.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 7, 2015)

Good night guys! Also I'll be in a Royals shirt and black basketball shorts tomorrow.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 7, 2015)

exactly one hour until registration starts

e: btw I will be wearing a melting cube shirt that is probably too small for me

e2: Who will be faster, Adam Greene or Adam Green? lol

Also, Chloe claims that she will beat me at pyra. She won't.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 7, 2015)

come on Kennan you actually suck


congrats to Justin on making finals!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 8, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> come on Kennan you actually suck *He's a nub what do you expect!?*
> 
> 
> *congrats to Justin on making finals!*



lol yeah and then I do a floppy flop xD that 13.88 average tho ouch
8th place is kewl though, overall I did pretty well


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 8, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> lol yeah and then I do a floppy flop xD that 13.88 average tho ouch
> 8th place is kewl though, overall I did pretty well



lol kennan (how did chris do better @ skillcon??? u both suck)


yeah but gj to u!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 8, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> exactly one hour until registration starts
> 
> e: btw I will be wearing a melting cube shirt that is probably too small for me *Yup definitely too small for me but what the heck*
> 
> ...



Yeah, sorry Chloe... _*Chloe starts making convoluted plans to beat me at Music City Winter if we go*_



PenguinsDontFly said:


> lol kennan (how did chris do better @ skillcon??? u both suck)
> 
> 
> yeah but gj to u!



yeah lol chris can you even sub 9?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 8, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yeah lol chris can you even sub 9?



No.



PenguinsDontFly said:


> I swear if you dont get sub 8 I will quit cubing



you quit cubing yet PDF?



biscuit said:


> Sure, lets do goals too.
> 
> 2x2: sub 5 single and sub 6 average? Please? *Success! No if and's or buts.*
> 3x3: sub 18.5 single and sub 20 avg. Mostly sub 20 average though. Could happen... Or I might get attacked by butterflies and get a sup 22 average. *Hahahahaha! 16.66 and 16.46 averages with a 14.73 and 14.79... I need to get myself a Meiying.*
> ...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 8, 2015)

biscuit said:


> you quit cubing yet PDF?



yes



Spoiler



but I never specified when!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 8, 2015)

Goals?
Event: Average (strictly less than, in final) / Single (strictly less than, in any round) / Worst (strictly less than, over all rounds) / Place (less than or exactly, in final)

Realistic:
3x3: 12.5 *I got one, but only in the second round*/ 11 *No, best single was 11.86 */ 15 *lol completely failed in the finals */ 8 *yup 8th place*
2x2: 4 *Nope, I didn't do very great in 2x2*/ 3.39 *3.41 lol*/ 5.5 *I got multiple sixes*/ 8 *6th  Funny how I missed all my 2x2 goals but got 2 places better than what I wanted*
4x4: 70 *More like 71, but whatever it was alright*/ 65 *yup got a 1:01.11, almost sub 1 :O*/ 75 *had one bad solve, but these "worst" goals are actually kinda silly*/ 12 *yup called it*
5x5: 150 / 145 / 155 / 12 *gosh biscuit you are so bad at organizing (jk )*
Pyra: 9 *lol 7.43*/ 8 *xD 6.34*/ 10.5 *haha LOL 8.91*/ 10 *7th wtf*
Skewb: 15 *sub 13*/ 13 *lol I had 2 counting 9s*/ 17 *nope had a counting 18 but whatever*/ 18 *16th*
OH: 47 *44*/ 42 *44*/ 52 *DNF, or if you don't count that, then 44*/ 20 *called it*

General summary:
3x3: I am somewhat disappointed with my performance in the finals, but my 12.10 average was pretty cool and I did beat my comp PB single I guess
2x2: In the first round, I kinda failed. In the second round, I got my best ao5 but managed to not get a single sub 4. The final was kinda meh.
4x4: Not much to say. I did about as expected.
Pyra: wtf almost overall PB average
Skewb: 2 counting 9s is very good for me, so was the average
4/4-Handed: I got 4 44s. I DNF'ed my 4th solve. My average was 0.04/4 less than 44.44. My place was 4(4/4 + 4), which was 4 4s.
Overall: Twas fun. Yoy!  Now I have to get my parents to take me to Music City Winter 2016...


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2015)

I am legally changing my name to Dσvid Woner.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 9, 2015)

DavidWoner said:


> I am legally changing my name to Dσvid Woner.



LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 9, 2015)

DavidWoner said:


> I am legally changing my name to Dσvid Woner.



My "a"s are perfectly fine..............


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 10, 2015)

The results are now posted, and since my average and single now differ by only 0.24 (12.10 and 11.86), my official rankings for average are over twice as good as those for singles. (I'm almost out of the 3x3 single top 500 nationally now D: hopefully I'll get lucky or something at Music City if I go)


----------



## Cubewarrior (Nov 12, 2015)

Fun comp! Didn't perform as well as expected, but my projected times were based on a lot of overconfidence, and rightly so. 2nd place in 3x3 is the highest competition achievement thus far for me. A few notes: I lost my moyu pyraminx as this competition and ended up with a pretty vanilla looking Aolong v2. If anyone lost an aolong v2 with stock shades feel free to shoot me a message and we can work it out. My pyra is set pretty loose on tensions with at least 45 degree cutting.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm starting to get my wheels rolling on planning the next KCubing comp, and i wanted some input on events. The events I'm fairly sure will happen are as follows.

3x3
2x2 
4x4 
5x5 
OH 
3bld
4bld

What would you guys like to see?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 21, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Hey guys! I'm starting to get my wheels rolling on planning the next KCubing comp, and i wanted some input on events. The events I'm fairly sure will happen are as follows.
> 
> 3x3
> 2x2
> ...


It's got 4x4 and 5x5 so that's all I care about haha. There hasn't been any 7x7 in the last 3 comps, but that is definitely a tricky event to do.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 21, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> It's got 4x4 and 5x5 so that's all I care about haha. There hasn't been any 7x7 in the last 3 comps, but that is definitely a tricky event to do.



Eww... 7x7 (from an organization stand point)? That sounds like a nightmare. I


----------



## Pryge (Nov 21, 2015)

feet plz


----------



## biscuit (Nov 21, 2015)

Pryge said:


> feet plz



Ah... No... That sounds like an even bigger nightmare.


----------



## Cale S (Nov 21, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Hey guys! I'm starting to get my wheels rolling on planning the next KCubing comp, and i wanted some input on events. The events I'm fairly sure will happen are as follows.
> 
> 3x3
> 2x2
> ...



skewb again plz

I think a lot of people would like to do clock as well


----------



## biscuit (Nov 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> skewb again plz
> 
> I think a lot of people would like to do clock as well



Skewb takes a while. Maybe. I don't particularly like clock, but if enough people want it then I might. I know Joshua Feran wants it.

EDIT: Wait, I don't have 4bld on that list? Wat? It should be on there


----------



## Rocky0701 (Nov 21, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Eww... 7x7 (from an organization stand point)? That sounds like a nightmare. I


I agree, but from a competitor standpoint it's awesome.


----------



## WayneMigraine (Nov 21, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Hey guys! I'm starting to get my wheels rolling on planning the next KCubing comp, and i wanted some input on events. The events I'm fairly sure will happen are as follows.
> 
> 3x3
> 2x2
> ...


Megaminx would be great, or maybe clock.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is the updated list of events. 

3x3 - 3 rounds
2x2 - 2 rounds
4x4 
5x5 
OH 
3bld (15 min combined)
clock 

Tentative
4bld (20 min combined)
OH round 2

I have a first draft of the schedule (which does include OH round 2, and 4bld during lunch... Maybe that's not actually a good idea to have it during lunch.) The question is, would you rather have another round of some event, or add an event?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 23, 2015)

ideally:
2x2 - 3 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4
5x5
OH
Pyra
Skeeb
Mergermernkz
(That's kind of a lot, probably not all of those)

e: 2x2 round 3 pweeeeez?
pwetty pweeeeeeeez?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 24, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ideally:
> 2x2 - 3 rounds
> 3x3 - 3 rounds
> 4x4
> ...



I said one event/round. Not 3  so put that down for a vote for 2x2 round 3?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 24, 2015)

biscuit said:


> I said one event/round. Not 3  so put that down for a vote for 2x2 round 3?



yes 2x2 round 3 is life
(watch me not make it though lol)


----------



## qaz (Nov 24, 2015)

I vote for square-1


----------



## dreami (Nov 29, 2015)

qaz said:


> I vote for square-1


I extremely agree with this


----------

